# Caught A Break. (Finally)



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Finals are over. 

Passed them all. Ill post grades when I get the for sure ones. 

Other than that I got some pictures uploaded of my birds in there temporary enclosure. I think I missing a few of the birds as i dont have 18 photos like I should. 

Im going to post the birds Im keeping and then ill post the ones that im still deciding.










gorgeous (the white fantail) turned out to be a female.










Splashed racer found a mate from the rescue birds so im going to keep them both for sure.










His mate.










A female fantail also.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Rescued from the shelter also keeping.










Only pair of fantails so far.










Baby Blue also Keeping










Stach. My first ever bird


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow Michael, they sure are some beauties. That blue one is very pretty. It is the same color they call "blue" rats, which are some of my faves.  I'm glad finals are over and you have a bit of breathing time.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

G-pas brother Im asuming. Also has a mate. Have to decide if im keeping them.










His mate. Has a little frill on her chest.










And them together.

I have a few more Birds too. But I need to get back out there to get them on my phone lol. I will post more soon and also the progress I have made on my loft (New one).


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, they are all beautiful. Stach looks great. Loved the little one with the tuft on her chest. They all look healthy and happy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good looking birds. The black and white fantail is my favorite. She's so pretty.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad you finally got a break Michael (and relieved for you that finals are over)! You have really beautiful birds - I wouldn't be able to choose  LOVE that Splashed racer! And are some of Baby Blue's feather's actually blue?? How kewl! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures and beautiful birds, Michael! I'm glad you've finished finals and have a little bit of breathing room right now!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I like your Baby Blue. Goodlooker.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Michael!

Such lovely pijies!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your complements. Im on late I know. Rough night lol. 

I just got back from my girl friends house. I know I didnt tell you guys about her yet because she is still not as opened minded of pigeons as i would like. She thinks they are ugly as she has only seen street pigeons but what ever lol. 

My pigeons never went to my work cause I thought I could do everything with them where they are but with these coming 3 days of rain The coop wont be standing much more of it. So Im making arrangements to see if I can take them to my work for a while.

Loft has made no progress from the last post. Terrible weather .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michael,

I'm glad to see your beautiful birds, and I hope you get the time and a break from the rain to work on their loft. They are just too precious. Don't let your girlfriend take up all your time either.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Great News, Goats are going to there new home tomorrow. Will continue to be pets and will be pampered just as much as I do now only with 2 acres instead of 1/2 and acre. I’m so glad, I got a call and it was a guy that comes into my work with his kids all the time, he has 100 chickens and 1 horse. So I think its great they will be living on a ranch. I’m kind of heart wrenched as there my babies but I guess this is what it feels like when children grow up and leave the nest. 

Mixed feelings I don’t know if I want to part with them but I think the bottom line is they need this more than I want to keep them. 

I debated on prices as I have spent over $1,200 dollars on them. (Goats cost $400 for all three lol then feed for a year.) 

And because the family is super nice and responsible. And almost didn’t take the goats as they knew what they were worth. So I decided to give them away for free along with $35 of feed. 

They just got there hooves trimmed on Friday. And are getting a bath tomorrow so they look perfect. As this is there first time seeing them. 

I’m so excited you would not believe. I’m so relieved among other things. Ill have more time. And my loft is starting to come together. I’m so glad everything is coming together so fast I love this rush; I like accomplishing goals and always having a full plate. There are so many things to do in the world, that if I don’t always have a full plate I won’t be able to get through 1/2 of what I want to do. 

I hate to depart them, but I have to reassure myself it’s for the best.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And on top of that after he picks them up I will be taking my 20 birds and 2 chickens to there temporary home at my work. Then I’m receiving 6 handy capped birds that have been quarantined for months so they will be fine to be placed with mine. Then my old aviary will come down as the rain has finally stopped. Ill takes apart the goats pens to move the floor over and then continue progress on the loft. 

Oh yeah. I finished worming those goats too. And I sulmeted them so they will be prepared for the move to my work.

I can’t wait to see the new birds too. And my new loft is going to be huge! It will be 8'x12' x 7' in the front high. And 5'6'' in the back. 

The loft will be cut in two. At the 2/3 mark. 1/3 (or the back part) is going to be a flight pen completely opened besides the top and floor. And 2/3 (Front and main loft area) is going to be enclosed with a section missing to allow them to freely go out to fly in the back and back to the front easily and perches and floor is staggered for the injured (Flightless which will be a total of 6) birds so they can easily manage the loft as it they were 'normal'. 

I have this planned out so perfectly, and its coming together so nicely. I think I have way over thought everything. But have touched bases on all the necessities my injured birds will need.

I’m so glad too because my loft will be capable of holding 60 (+) birds when I only have 20 (soon to be 26). And only plan on having at the most maybe 30 in there. 

Wow a lot to take in. I think pictures will put it in perspective. (All in time). 

Until then I’m sorry to leave you puzzled.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Michael, Your birds look Beautiful/Healthy & you seem to be such a wonderful Young Man. It sounds like you got very good grades & I know we are all proud of you!........ Sorry the Goats have to go, but you seem to know & accept what has to change...... Not sure what you should do with a Girlfriend that doesn't like Pigeons a lot??????????? Keep up the good work....... Hap


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like everything is really coming together. I know how you feel about having to give some of your "babies" up, but it does feel good to know they're going to a great home, doesn't it. Don't worry too much about your new gf not liking pigeons. . .remember most people don't to begin with!  Until they realize what they're missing. One thing I like to tell new people is that I have a pigeon that's even tamer than my parrot. They are always surprised to hear that. The people I met today who took a pair of doves, didn't know about pigeons being kept as pets. I e-mailed them several pictures of fancy pigeons and pet pigeons, hopefully it will help them open their world (and their rescue!!) to pigeons too.  

My bf didn't know anything about pigeons when we met over two years ago, and now he lives with all these babies in the house with hardly a grumble.  I even catch him talking to them sometimes when he thinks I'm in the other room. Then he is embarrassed hehe. Try showing your gf some pictures of some shows, and all the beautiful fancy pigeons (though I know to us that ferals are just as lovely). That might help win her over. I'm glad you met someone that you like. The weather has just been terrible, I know, it's so hard to do anything at all in the yard. I hope things go well building the new aviary, it sounds awesome. I'm sure you'll have fun doing it too.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Well the people who wanted my goats are now 45 mins late calling me. 

Im hopping something came up so they need to re schedual. Or something. I have tried to call them but no answer. Hope they call soon


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Eddie (The guy who wants my goats) Is coming back with a trailor as he said they were to big for his truck lol. I guess they are a little intimidating lol. Im going to miss them soo much.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Goats are at the perm. Home Pigeons got there vaction and are sitting at my work and im calling charlenne tomorrow.

Charlenne is my rehab friend who is always getting injuried pigeons as they either need homes or face uthanization I told her I would take them if she could hold on to them for a while. Well there going to be brought to hang with my birds at my work while the aviary is being built .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> Goats are at the perm. Home Pigeons got there vaction and are sitting at my work and im calling charlenne tomorrow.
> 
> Charlenne is my rehab friend who is always getting injuried pigeons as they either need homes or face uthanization I told her I would take them if she could hold on to them for a while. Well there going to be brought to hang with my birds at my work while the aviary is being built .


Glad it worked out with the goats, Michael! Good job! Thank you so much for helping with the pigeons! Give a holler here if you need some help!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Guess what. 

I got my report card. 

And my GPA was a 3.00

That means I got all "b"'s 

Woot woot.

Birds are going great,

Steped on two nails yesterday. 

So I have to go to the Doc. And I ran into a door. Lol major bad day yesterday. Building the loft will start again on monday. If my my foot feels better by then.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on the good grades, Michael! Very well done!

Yep .. I think you had a majorly bad day yesterday accident wise.  

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael,

Terrific report card. Congratulations! You are on the last lap now- June and graduation will be here before you know it.

Glad to hear that you found a good home for the goats. The birds are looking great. Looks like they are pairing up a bit. Mine are too. I have four pair of those rescues we got on eggs(wooden ones now) and the rest of them are spinning and coo coo rooing. 

Stepping on nails and running into a door?, dang! Hope your tetnus shot is up to date. 

Take some pics of your loft when you get it done. Sounds like things are coming together quite well.

Hope your foot isn't too sore,

Margaret


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Margarret I will you keep you posted with my loft . 

YOu are practically so close I could just tell you when im done and have you com over hahah. 

Yes my foot hurts but I soaked it in epsom salt feels lots better


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Went to the doctor (Eye) just for a rutine check up. 


They found that I had a slight astigmatism and that im slightly far sighted and try harder to focus on things farther away.



SO im getting reading glass. The doctor said they would help to not strain my eyes when I read for long periods of times. 

Because money is not a problem for my dad right now. Im getting them just because. 

Thought I would share my news as im extreamly excited to get them


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Ha, Michael, just you wait until you're a bit older, then you won't be excited to get reading glasses  . I'm sort of at that stage. I remind me of my dad, we never had to wear glasses until (well, just until) so keeping up with reading glasses is such a pain. I must have several pairs scattered around (wherever,  , sigh. ). Just like my dad, half the time I discover the missing pair on top of my head  
I can sure relate to stepping on the nails, but 2 in the same day -- OUCH!! and topped off by a hit-and-run by a door -- hope you don't have any more days like that. Do get that tetanus shot and take good care of those holes. 
Congrats on the grades. That's a great showing.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Will start a new thread when Im done with home work. 

My loft is making little progress. I am doing it all by my self. No help this time. So its a little hard but Im managing. 

I got the floor done a little while ago, and today I just finished the front wall. It looks great theres a vest on the right side. and A huge well normal sized door way which is great. Will post pictures in my new thread. 

I never new how hard it was to do everything by your self. Cutting wood with te circular saw is the hardest to operate with only one person haha. 

Well Ill post later youll have to wait a little longer


----------

